# Fear The Law And Play As A Perp!



## TrippyHippy (Oct 24, 2017)

So what's the timescale looking like for a potential release, and any pre-orders?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 24, 2017)

TrippyHippy said:


> So what's the timescale looking like for a potential release, and any pre-orders?




This winter!


----------

